# Dashcam overwrite & saving data



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Finally decided to get a dashcam for my own protection. I see that most save to an on-board SD card, and overwrite once full. So your footage might only be available during your current shift. This would leave you defenseless against a pax claim made after the video is already overwritten. What methods do you use to retain a longer period of video...cloud storage? 

I'd only be interested in recording when pax are entering the car until the trip is completed. Do most cams have an easy on/off function so I can save on storage? Currently looking at the Vantrue N2 Pro Uber Dual 1080P Dash Cam, max 256gb. Thanks.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Also could have a look at our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam, support is always here ^_^

Newly Launched COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam | Uber Drivers Forum (uberpeople.net)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a 256GB card in mine and I Drive full time. It lasts about two weeks before it gets written over. If you get the COXPAL mentioned above, if there's any questionable event, you can simply lock it and it won't get written over.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I use the Vantrue N2 Pro Uber Dual 1080P Dash Cam.
I use 128gb micro sd cards due to the lower price. I carry a couple of 128gb micro sd cards so I can swap out cards if I need to do so.
I have two large storage drives on my home network for music, movies, television, and books. I store my rideshare videos on those drives.
If the video was of a normal ride with no events I deleted the video after a couple of weeks.
If the video was of a ride with a problem I keep the video.
If the video is of a ride with a lone or drunk female or multiple females I keep the video. Better safe than sorry.

I no longer do rideshare. But my dash cam is always running when I am driving. I just don't save new video any longer unless something happens on camera - which hasn't happened.

Most if not all of these dash cams have a method of marking sections safe from overwriting without swapping cards. Though card swapping works for me.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Finally decided to get a dashcam for my own protection. I see that most save to an on-board SD card, and overwrite once full. So your footage might only be available during your current shift. This would leave you defenseless against a pax claim made after the video is already overwritten. What methods do you use to retain a longer period of video...cloud storage?
> 
> I'd only be interested in recording when pax are entering the car until the trip is completed. Do most cams have an easy on/off function so I can save on storage? Currently looking at the Vantrue N2 Pro Uber Dual 1080P Dash Cam, max 256gb. Thanks.


Upload it to YouTube with the clips marked as private. Case closed.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks all. I've got a 256gb card, will see how it goes.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have two 256 gb cards. I know how long I can drive before I have to swap them out. I take the card out when it is about 3/4 of the way full. I go through the footage and delete any without pax in it and then transfer the files to a USB drive. I thin at this time I will be saving files for around 2 years before dumping them.

It would be nice to see a dash camera company add a quick touch button to their camera. A button the driver could push one time to end the current recording and start a new recording. This way a driver does not have a lot of wasted time (think storage space) on each file before the PAX gets in and after they get out. It is amazing how many files I have where 4 or more minutes of the 5 minute file is without a PAX and I have to store the whole file for that 30 or less seconds.

With a quick touch button I could start a new file just before the PAX gets in and end the file just as the pax gets out. This way my 5 minute video clips would have minimal wasted footage at the beginning and or end. I bet it would be a good 30% reduction in long term storage space.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I have two 256 gb cards. I know how long I can drive before I have to swap them out. I take the card out when it is about 3/4 of the way full. I go through the footage and delete any without pax in it and then transfer the files to a USB drive. I thin at this time I will be saving files for around 2 years before dumping them.
> 
> It would be nice to see a dash camera company add a quick touch button to their camera. A button the driver could push one time to end the current recording and start a new recording. This way a driver does not have a lot of wasted time (think storage space) on each file before the PAX gets in and after they get out. It is amazing how many files I have where 4 or more minutes of the 5 minute file is without a PAX and I have to store the whole file for that 30 or less seconds.
> 
> With a quick touch button I could start a new file just before the PAX gets in and end the file just as the pax gets out. This way my 5 minute video clips would have minimal wasted footage at the beginning and or end. I bet it would be a good 30% reduction in long term storage space.


With my camera, I can download it to my phone and crop it. Saving just the cropped version and then delete everything on the SD card


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> With my camera, I can download it to my phone and crop it. Saving just the cropped version and then delete everything on the SD card


I don't want to take the time to edit files. I can go through a days files in 5-7 minutes. If I started editing the beginning and ending of every trip that would be time consuming in my opinion.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

You are all overthinking it. Straight to YouTube. Let Google pay for your storage. Also, if you’re editing footage, you’re making it nearly impossible to ever use in court, simply because you edited it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I don't want to take the time to edit files. I can go through a days files in 5-7 minutes. If I started editing the beginning and ending of every trip that would be time consuming in my opinion.


I was only thinking of the few clips we actually determined needed to be saved. Certainly not all clips


----------

